# What do your male gsds weigh? 8.5 month old pup breaking averages!



## porcelanne (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi everyone im wondering what your dogs weigh once fully grown. All the average weights for males I find say 35-40kg fully grown but my little boy Nanook is 8 and s half months old and weighed in today at 39.5kg! He'll easily surpass 40kg by the time he's fully grown. He isn't overweight, most of the time he's quite a fussy eater & I worry he isn't eating enough. 39.4kg is a lot considering he's still a pup, so i'm wondering what other peoples dogs weights are as all the averages I find online seem a bit off!

Either that or I do actually live with a bear not a dog hehe


----------



## bryant88 (Jan 22, 2013)

Have know Idea about KG but my German Shepherd is a little over a year and is somewhere around 120ish.

That is pounds. 120ish lbs lol


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

The averages aren't off. What you're looking at is the breed standard and that is actually where most GSDs will fall. My boy is fully grown and about 85 lbs. Lately there has been a trend to breed them bigger (mostly in the US) and so they've gotten bigger. But there is always a chance for an outlier here and there even when to "in standard" dogs are bred.

My boy at 8 months old was about 60 something to give you some perspective on how they grow after they are fully grown height wise. He's currently 25.5" at the withers which is also within standard. Your boy might not be fat, he just might be tall, which would cause him to carry more weight.


----------



## porcelanne (Sep 13, 2012)

I've never measured his height actually... But he is tall, especially when he sits it is noticeable. So he is currently 8 and a half months old & 39.5kg which works out at 87lbs. Big lad! He's a pedigree but not necessarily bred to be a certain shape, colour or size. Both his parents were large, but I figured all german shepherds are! Strange to think he weighs now what other adult gsds do. Will have to measure his height


----------



## porcelanne (Sep 13, 2012)

He was 74lbs (34kg) at 7 months.... Im starting to believe i'll have a very big bear on my hands!!


----------



## Raintheshepherd (Jan 8, 2013)

What about females at the same age? What's normal weight for them? 
Mine is 31kgs or 68lbs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

He might not get any bigger than that. My dog was full grown at seven months. I don't know what his height was, so he may have gotten taller, but he doesn't weigh more at seven years.


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

My male will be 8 months Feb 1st and weighs 80 lbs he's about 26-27 inches at the shoulder 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Giuliano_Rocco (Oct 18, 2020)

porcelanne said:


> He was 74lbs (34kg) at 7 months.... Im starting to believe i'll have a very big bear on my hands!!


how much does he weigh now?


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Giuliano_Rocco said:


> how much does he weigh now?


7 year old thread.....
My pup was 100 pounds at 8 months and hasn't gained much at all since (thankfully) now at 11 months. He's very tall and very long and very lean 

When he fills out, I still hope to keep him to 110 but he's got a year of growing to do.

PS
I was just reading about an over standard GSD being shown and winning a major dog show. A 90 pound male is not rare any more.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Valor was 57.7 pounds at exactly 5.5 months. I think it's 70% bootie.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Bear at that age was high 50s, low 60s. He is 82-84 now. Cion is currently 90 something.


----------

